

C# single linq expression raytracer using Y-combinator [2007] - ximeng
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/lukeh/archive/2007/10/01/taking-linq-to-objects-to-extremes-a-fully-linqified-raytracer.aspx

======
ximeng
There's an explanation of the Y-combinator (with examples in C#) linked from
this article at

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/madst/archive/2007/05/11/recursive-l...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/madst/archive/2007/05/11/recursive-
lambda-expressions.aspx)

It's not easy to follow, but thought others might be interested.

